# Transformers Universe Online (open beta)



## ZainZyklon (13. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ich hab vor kurzem mit dem Browsergame. Transformers Universe Online angefangen und es macht richtig Spaß, fühlt sich bisschen an wie ein Rennspiel mit schnellen Schiesserein 

Man besitzt am Anfang 3 Autobots / Decepticons , und mit den kann man dann die Verschiedenen Spielmodi(Death-Match, Base-Defense etc.)Zocken. Und im besten Fall leveln und Rohstoffe Sammeln. Das sind in dem 

Fall Energon und Relics. Womit man dann sich mehr Transformer freischalten kann ! oder sich Verbrauchbare Verbesserung (Heiltrank) bzw. Lackierung (Avatar Anpassung) Kaufen kann. Hab mich bis jetzt im 

Open-World Event Bereich namens ( High Grand ) aufgehalten wo man Pausenlose was vor die Flinte bekommt und entspannt alles weg ballern kann   

Mein Link

Hier noch der Links zu dem Spiel und viel Spass beim An-testen


----------

